# Emergency - passed away



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

2 week old buckling

Fine last night

94.3 temp 

Can't stand

eye lids pink

no outer marks to see

belly empty

gave nutri drench

warming goats milk for bottle

Any suggestions??


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old*

Do you have sea silver? give internally . . . fights bacteria . . . never failed me . . .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old*

how cold is it out at your place? was he separated from mom? Mom could be in a bit of shock since his sister died --- she probably wasnt letting him eat.

Give him some warm milk if you can but also give him some B complex and that Karo mixture i Told you about


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old*

Mixture of Karo or molasses, Coffee and Whiskey in equal parts. That will bring his temp up. I would give about 1/2 a cc.
Rub him really good to get him warmed up and the circulation going.

ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old*

how much vit B - I have Vit B complex injectable -

pygmy nigi about 2 pounds

mom has no milk and really is not the best mom


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old*

Can't offer much advice, but :hug)) I'll say a prayer for the little one...good luck,,,poor guy!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old*

If you have a hot water bottle or heating pad then you can put him on that to help him warm up. Make sure it's not too hot.

How is his capillary refill? Could he be dehydrated as well?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old*

Temp is 94.1

Gave the whisky/karo/and coffee mix

gave .2 cc Vit B SQ

nibbled on nipple - gave him 5 cc warm milk

Have him wrapped in his goatie coat with towel over it in front of heater

heart rate went up a little

resperations are up a bit.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old*

Temp 95.1

I think he is drunk

Curled up sleeping

Not wanting to drink any milk from bottle or syringe. Not swollowing to well

Seems very legthargic.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old*

Maybe let him sleep??

I have no idea but i hope he gets better


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old*

95.8 temp

was chewing fast

took a little bit of milk from bottle

went back to sleep

I will be getting up every 2 hours to check on him. Depending on how he is is if I go to work tommorrow or if I stay home with him.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old*

if you have any lamb and kid paste or probios i would stick a little of that down him. If you set him up and place his legs under him can he stand? or does he just fall down? 
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old*

midnight -

walked in - very alert - laying down

temp 99.0

took blankets off - JUMPED UP!!! and STOOD!!!

gave a little bit of milk from bottle not real interested

urine and feces - no blood or dried blood in stool. Normal stool

3:00 am -

He woke me up calling!

Went in and he was standing

temp 101.1

noremal stool present.

took a little of bottle

veru alert!

Thank you everyone!!!!!!!!!!! I think I am going to try and stay home today and get him to eat. Otherwise I would be gone for 12 hours and he just can't do that - he wouldn't fair well.

Will update again in a bit


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 3am*

Wow Allison thats really great!!
:wahoo:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 3am*

yyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaa *claps*


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 3am*

OH ALLISON WONDERFUL NEWS!!!! :stars:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 3am*

That's GREAT !!! Sounds like he really just needed to regain his strenght, and giving him the mixture really speeded things up for him ! Sounds like you have a bottle baby on your hands now ... oh the fun of it  
I think this calls for some pictures !!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 3am*

Fantastic!! :wahoo: Keep us posted and, yes, photos!! I'm going out to hug both my two-week olds in celebration right now!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 3am*

Temp is down to 99.6 (he got out from his blankets and was laying on top of them at least for 2 hours)

Standing on his own

Not fond of the bottle.

I wonder if he treated his momma like he treats the bottle. And if that is the case no wonder she doen't want him around. He grabs the nipple and "chews" on it and then pulls back real hard...

So here is my question - Now that I more then likely have a bottle baby - I work and am gone from home for 12-13 hours a day M-Th. "goatie grandma" is not available to babysit as she works this time of year and they are about to move to their winter home in Florida. I was thinking of making a sweater for him, putting a heat light out, and putting him and his mom together in a small pen. Then I can supplement his feedings with a bottle if he still needs it..... I am just worried since I can't feed him for so many hours during the day.....

What do you all think?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated7:45 am page 2*

now that he is stronger why not try putting him back with his mama and see how he does? and if he latches right on then you know that during the day he will be ok.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated7:45 am page 2*

I am so glad to hear he is doing better! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated7:45 am page 2*

I am glad to hear he is doing better. I also would try to put him in with his momma and see what happens. Hopefully he latches on to her.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated7:45 am page 2*

Oh Allison... that is great news!!! :stars: I am glad to hear that he is doing better! And maybe mom will take him back... let us know how it goes!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated7:45 am page 2*

Well Momma is a booger and only seems to care for herself these days. I put her and the little one and another mom and her doeling in a large covered enclosed areas with a heat light, hay, bedding, and water/minerals. So here is what happened -

When I first came out with him - she came running and they were talking back and forth. She let him get a few suckles and then when I came out with feed she ditched him so fast it was not even funny. He would call and call for her and she would not respond. Then I noticed she was way far away eating and he was laying down in another pile of hay I could barely see him as he even had hay on top of him. (oh by the way I put a little sweater on him). So I picked him up and moved them all into the stall. I did some other things but kept checking on them. He was standing under the light shivering a little and mom would not come over to him. When he would walk to her to nurse, she lets him get a few suckles from behind and then moves so he can't reach her - it is like a game of tag. So I finally held her still and let him nurse as much as he wanted. She only tried to kick a couple times and then realized I was not giving up. I just came inside to start some chores and then I am going to go back and check on him again.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

What a terrible mom!! That's so sad!  I can't think of any suggestions. . . . you can't take him to work? I thought I remembered reading in one of your posts somewhere that you took a bottle-baby goat to work once??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

had this issue with Flicka this year, a change of seniery and she was a great mom! so sorry you are dealing with this


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

I am very sorry Allison :sigh:

Last year one of my girls wouldn't let her kids nurse if I was around... when I left they would fill their little bellies and be as full as ticks when I got back... Maybe that is what your girl is doing??? :shrug: I really don't know... I wish I could be of more help :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*



> I finally held her still and let him nurse as much as he wanted. She only tried to kick a couple times and then realized I was not giving up.


 She is just moving away.....she is not slamming or pushing the kid away right? If she isn't being mean ...........may.... be a good sign........... I would only put her and the baby together with no other does ect..........that way ........she will only have the company of her kid and they may bond easier.... without distractions.....make sure the pen is reasonably small.......... so mom cannot go to far....for food or water.....that way the baby will not have to travel far.......to get the teat....



> she lets him get a few suckles from behind and then moves so he can't reach her


 this could be normal to ,moms do that so they will not "over eat",, encourage the little one to get........ a few sucks in on his own........then when she moves away hold her or even try to tie her and try to encourage the baby .....then stand back and see what happens..................go out every so often and do this .......and hopefully ....she will give in and except the kid...



> He would call and call for her and she would not respond.


 mom's at a certain age of the kids...... I've seen them ignore there kids ....they may look but continue to eat......... Our does will leave their kids at the barn and go way across the field..............believe me......... they know where they left them.

They will......... ditch there kids if you are feeding mostly every time........... the week olds and under..............most moms......... will not move away from her kids....



> He was standing under the light shivering a little and mom would not come over to him


 kids shiver when they are warming up it is a normal thing,if he is under the light .............feel with your hand to see if you can feel if it is warm where his head is........if it is warm enough.........he should be fine......but if it isn't....... you may have to lower the lamp..

It will not hurt to give the baby nutra drench "daily" for a while..... to get the appetite stronger so the baby will want to pursue the teat.........

hope this helps ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

You all are wonderful. I am jsut heartbroken to the point of talking to my husband about finding Daisie Mae a pet home. She is one of my favorite goats and my only pygmy, but I already have 2 non functioning goats and 2 non functional horses on the property to feed. He said it is up to me or we can try 1 more breeding with her and see what she does. I only need 2 more weeks with this kid till he can go to his new home with the other kid.....

Toth to answer your questions - 
She is not slamming him - just moving or I did see her kick a couple times - but mostly moving away.

I will go out and remove the other doe and her doeling and see if that helps. I can't put her in the smaller stall as I have a quarentine in there and have not disinfected yet..... been a bit busy with school and work and ranch and kids and ........... LOL! :angry:

I will try your suggestion on when she moves and see what happens with holding her for just a few sucks if needed.

Will let you all know.

You have no idea how greatful I am for all your help last night and today. Without you all I probobly definately lost him. Although I have read so many posts about the mixture and what not - when it happens to you for the first time you draw a huge blank on anything and everything - heck I couldn't even remember the name of nutri-drench! LOL!

Oh about the goatie at work.... I was able to do that in July with the bottle baby for 2 days because it was summer and most of the faculty, staff, and students were not on campus and she never would make a peep - now everyone is back and that would be an issue......

However I was just thinking - we are putting the hard top back on my jeep this weekend - I could set up his kennel in the back of my jeep - and purchase acouple hot water bottles and go out to feed every couple hours and change the water bottles - what do you all think???


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

That sounds like a good plan, I would definitely try that.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

k- just went out there and took the other doe and the doeling out of the pen so it is just Daisie Mae and her son in there. I gave the son nutridrench again and lowered the heat light just a smidgin'

I felt his tummy and it seemed pretty full or he really had to pee - :wink: When i put his sweater on him, I cut the underneith in a "v" so that he wouldn't pee on it and he did - so now he has a new clean sweater on.

I will check him again in an hour or so and check his tummy.

Did you know that goats  nutridrench. You would think that I had crack out there. I had set it on a stump in the pen (my "seat") and I had goats trying to like through the fence to get at it.... LOL! So everyone got 1/4 squirt so they felt special too! LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

Allison, I'm so glad he is better....and I do think that keeping him with the hot water bottles in your jeep would work, for how long I don't know, maybe try and keep Mama and him by themselves for a while, this way even if she goes to the other end of the stall she's still not very far away from him.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

if she doesnt start taking care of him then I would certainly try the water bottles and keeping him in the Jeep -- but you know that will only work for a bit but would be better then loosing him.

As to Daisy Mae, how many kiddings has she had with you? Sometimes we have to keep those goats around that we just enjoy because they remind us why we have the animals, even if they have no function at all!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

Here is Daisie Mae's "quick version story" -

Daisie came to me in Sept 07 when I was contacted by a lady who said that she had a neighbor that was keeping 3 pygmy goats in a 4x6 dog run in the back yard with no interaction, no good shelter and they lacked medical care and were extremely overweight. She wanted to know that if I would take them and if I would that then she would approach the neighbor about a "great home" for them.

They came to me after a month of talking to this woman on the last Saturday of the month. There were 2 does and a wether. Daisie Mae had horns, the others did not and neither had been bred before - they were 4 and 3 respectively.

Daisie went to a friends house to have her horns banded because she instantly was getting stuck in the fence and being beat up. She ended up being bred while there. She had a single doeling in March 08 - who died at 1 month of age (never was quite right after disbudding - not sure what exactly happened). Then my bucks broke the fence down and bred her again - hence the twins. I planned on not breeding her again for some time to let her recouperate.

She is a sweetheart - knows her name - comes running for you, and is the last goat that I have from the original 7. (4 that I bought and the 3 given to me). I really really do like her - but she is Stubborn when she wants to be.

Although I talk about finding her a pet home - I probobly never would. I just am so frustrated right now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

ah I know how that is. Mia is part pygmy and boy does her attitude show it! stubborn little brat! Got to love 'em though


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

We know how that is too!! We have three pygmies left and Rosie is a brat - not breedable anymore (c-section) but she's here to stay!!  I sure hope it works out for the little baby and momma Daisie. You said that in two weeks the baby can go to it's new home? So, it will be a short-term thing then.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

Only if the new owner wants to bottle feed for 2 weeks (please please!) if not then here for 4 weeks minimum


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

I'm sorry you are having this trouble Allison, I agree with your new plan, sounds like it would be much better then you sitting there worrying about your little boy. Is it getting cooler there? Remember that your vehicle may "heat up" if the sun is out baking down on it, we don't want to have the little bugger getting too hot! Do you work at a school?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

I work at a college...... so yes a school.

It is pretty cold out. Almost freezing at night - usually about 50 during the day. I am in my house and I am still cold from going out.

I just checked on him and he is trying to nurse. I talked to hubby and we are going to bring him in at night.

I am going to let him stay with mom tommorrow - I work a half day - then I will come home. If she is still being a booger then I am going to pull him and take him in the Jeep everyday. I don't ever want to come home and find that again. That was scary for sure.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*










Didn't realize till after I took the picture that he peed on his sweater again. Thank goodness I have lots of old sweatshirts!


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated7:45 am page 2*



kelebek said:


> She let him get a few suckles and then when I came out with feed she ditched him so fast it was not even funny.


None of my goats will let thier kids nurse while they are eating....not even my most protective mother.



kelebek said:


> I felt his tummy and it seemed pretty full or he really had to pee - :wink: When i put his sweater on him, I cut the underneith in a "v" so that he wouldn't pee on it and he did - so now he has a new clean sweater on.


A full tummy and peeing is a definate sign she is feeding him.

Oh and one of the quickest ways to warm a chilled kid is a blow dryer.


----------



## artsy_farmgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

Just my humble two cents, but if she was separated from him and was happy to see him again I think that's a good sign... Especially if she is mostly a new mother, if I read this thread right?? He is a beautiful kid, by the way, and maybe she will get then hang of it since she hasn't outright "forgotten" she had a kid as soon as given an opportunity to. Seems like there is a chance she can still become a good mother.. perhaps she is so friendly that she is too interested in people to let the kid nurse while there is human company? Wishing you the best of luck with them.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

AAAWWWW.... He is so cute!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*



> I felt his tummy and it seemed pretty full or he really had to pee -


 I do not think it is would be wise to separate mom and baby at night unless you are willing to take him out there every couple of hours or so............so mom will not totally abandon him.. 
It seems like he is feeding when you are not looking..........

we had a really weak kid and kept it in a small pen with a heat lamp and went out every 2 hours or so.....to help it with nursing....before I started I felt the kids tummy and alot of times it was empty........after a week......I felt the kids tummy and it seemed semi full but I tried to get the kid to suck anyway ...........but he would only suck a couple of times......
I thought well the next time I go out there ...I will peek ...so I did and guess what........ he was.....sucking..........It can take time if a kid is weak they will not seek the teat as much .if at all.........that is when we help them pull through it....... ........until they are strong and thriving again....
If you have hog panels you could make up a smaller pen................ :idea:



> A full tummy and peeing is a definate sign she is feeding him.


I agree with...................MysticHollowGoats

sounds promissing.........

Awwwwwww..... Your baby is so cute.............I want him.......


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

Don't say that to loud Toth - you might get a package in the mail! LOL!

The lady that is getting him, doesn't know it yet. She bought the doeling that was born the 10th and I was going to "surprise" her and offer him at no cost. I want my doeling to have more of a friend then a pony. And besides, he is 1/2 and 1/2 pygmy and nigerian


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

LOL :ROFL: the baby is adorable..............

We had a breeder tell us ..........if a doe dis-ownes her kid...........they catch some of her urine and put it on the kids back and tail area......they swear by it..........I haven't witnessed this but .............if you want to try it............... let us know if it works?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

Allison, I think it would be a good move to have him go with the doeling...he is a cutie, even in his p'd on sweater!
I agree that a pony isn't very good company for a baby goat :wink: And the fact that he _is_ peeing and has a full tummy is a good sign that Daisy pygmy is taking care of him :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

Glad to hear he's doing better! He's darling!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

He is still peeing on his little coat - so he is definately getting some from mom.

I "peaked" over at them while I was in the other area feeding and he was laying down in her feed just watching her because she wouldn't let him nurse.

I am out to change his coat again.... darn boys - so much easier on the girls!

Oh by the way - any name ideas????? Poor guy doesn't have one


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

what colour is he?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

There is a picture of him on Page 4 I believe it is - it is the page before this at the bottom. He is a broken buckskin. Mom is a Black augouti pygmy dad is tri colored Nigerian - Joe Dirt


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

I am so relieved he is strong enough to go outside now. And peeing on the coat is a sure sign he is feeling better. :slapfloor: Boys will be boys!

I always forget everything when stuff happens too!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

How about Dirty Coffee?
lol hes cute


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

I think all these would fit him...

Max
Gus
Tucker
Lucky
Muffin 
Buck (for the buckskin color! lol!)
Trooper (since he's being one!)

Kinda running out of ideas....Is he going to be registered? Hope not, cause these aren't really reg. names!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

Dirty Coffee
Stinkey
Piddle


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

YYYEEEAAAHHH....Piddle or Piddles or Puddles!!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Emergency - kid down 2 weeks old - Updated 9:45 am page 2*

:ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I went out at 6 am this morning and found him passed away under the heat light with his mom standing over him. R.I.P my little man.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Im am so sorry Kelebek. You did all you could. Sounds to me like there may have been something wrong with him in the first place and momma knew it. 

Its so hard to lose the little guys.... :hug: :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks CJ. 

I was at the birth of him and his sister. He was born first - she cleaned him instantly, but it took him some time to get up. Then the second was born - she didn't clean that one - but that one went right to nursing but still took the little man a bit to get up and going.

We did notice that the little girl followed mom alot, where he did not.

Nothing I can do now but :tears:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

What a sad way to start the day. I was wondering if "mom knows best", but it's hard to tell and you have to try. So sorry you lost him. :sigh:


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss 
Sounds like you tried all you could and so did his dam. 
:tear: Hope you can find a little comfort in knowing that the little guy was loved as much as he could be while he was here :tear:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Im am so sorry Kelebek. You did all you could. Sounds to me like there may have been something wrong with him in the first place and momma knew it.


I agree with .........cjpup.......we have had that happen in the past ........and was so angry at the mom at the time for not wanting anything to do with the kid............but somehow ..I do not know how............ the doe knows............ they sense there is something wrong...........that part is amazing to me.........................

As for the loss of the kid............ I am so sorry.. :tears: ..it is never easy,,you tried so hard to help the kid............you did your best.... ray: :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. That little boy had the best care possible. Sometimes we just can't save them all. I wish we could though. :tears: :hug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry Allison!!  :tears: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: Sorry Allison, the little guy had the best 2 weeks any kid would be lucky to have....momma knew something was wrong and she mourns her loss as well as yours, you did what you could :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss.  :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone - it means alot


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so very sorry Allison :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Allison, we were all hoping he'd pull through. :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh, I missed this thread. Allison, he was a trooper, and i know that you did all that you could. im so sorry for your loss. :sigh:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I am so sorry. The last I read he was doing better, when I logged on and saw the addition I almost didn't want ti read it. I am so very very sorry for the loss of your little man. :tears:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

How devastating to lose him! I've been through enough similar situations where the birth is often key to a potential problem. That he took longer to get up, mom rejecting him, etc, sounds like she had a sense he wasn't strong. Remember nature is all about survival of the fittest.
In these situations, including one I had this past year where a doe kidded 11 days early, I pull any suspicious youngsters and bring them into the house and monitor them. Kids with sub temps need to first get their body heat up, as they cannot process any food with a low temperature. Heating pads have worked great for me. Most of these kids become bottle babies, as I just don't trust indifferent/hostile moms that you don't know are feeding them enough.
You sure did make a heroic effort though.


----------

